# Mercedes-Benz starts the second half of the year with best ever sales



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2012)

After the best first half year in the company***8217;s history, Mercedes-Benz has started the third quarter very successfully. In July, 163,770 Mercedes-Benz vehicles were handed over to customers all over the world, an increase of 9.4%. Sales in the first seven months of the year rose to 1,170,389 units (+11.7%). Thanks to increased demand in all regions, the Stuttgart-based company with the three-pointed star achieved new best ever sales in July and in the period of January through July.

Ola Källenius, Member of the Board of Management of Daimler AG responsible for Mercedes-Benz Cars Marketing and Sales: ***8220;The year of the E-Class and the dream cars has been progressing very successfully for us. The new E-Class Saloon is extremely popular with our customers. And we delivered around 12,000 of the dream cars to our customers in July. Our new models are strengthening the Mercedes-Benz brand while further rejuvenating the product range.***8221;& amp; amp; lt; /p>

*Mercedes-Benz unit sales by region and market*

Unit sales in Europe increased to 68,990 vehicles in July (+6.2%). Since the beginning of the year, Mercedes-Benz delivered more than half a million vehicles in its biggest sales region (+12.3%). The main contributions came from the major markets Great Britain, Italy, France and Spain, where Mercedes-Benz achieved double-digit growth in each market from January to July. Furthermore a third of all vehicles sold in Europe were delivered to customers in Germany: Sales in this market amounted to 167,299 units (+6.9%) in the first seven months. Customers in the domestic market can now order their new cars not only at dealerships but also in the new online store ***8211; in the comfort of their homes or when on the move. In Spain and Portugal, the Stuttgart-based company with the three-pointed star was the market leader among the premium manufacturers last month.

In the Asia-Pacific region last month, demand for Mercedes-Benz automobiles was higher than ever before in a July: 57,260 vehicles were delivered to their new owners (+19.7%). In Japan, sales reached the new high of 5,045 units (+15.8%) in July. In China, the biggest single market, sales of vehicles with the three-pointed star rose by a third to more than 250,000 units in the first seven months. In Japan and Taiwan, Mercedes-Benz was the premium brand with the most new registrations in July.

In the NAFTA region, new records were achieved in all three markets in July: Sales by Mercedes-Benz in the USA, Canada and Mexico increased by 5.4% to 33,185 units. 28,523 vehicles were delivered to customers in the USA (+3.6%), where demand was strong not only for the Mercedes-Benz SUVs, but also for the new E-Class Saloon. Mercedes-Benz was the market leader among the premium manufacturers in the USA and Canada last month.

*Mercedes-Benz unit sales by model*

The E-Class Saloon and Estate were among the best-selling Mercedes-Benz models in July. The new E-Class Saloon is now available from dealerships around the world and the Estate has been available to order in Europe since last month. In China, the new E-Class Saloon with the long wheelbase should ensure a sharp rise in demand as of the autumn. Like the predecessor model, it will be produced locally.

The SUVs from Mercedes-Benz reached the new record of 56,297 units sold in July (+43.6%). Demand for the GLC is as high as ever; worldwide unit sales doubled compared with the prior-year month.

In the year of the dream cars, in July, around 12,000 coupes, roadsters and convertibles with the three-pointed star were delivered to their new owners, which is an increase of 19.6% compared with the same month of last year. The main contributors to this growth were the new C-Class Coupé and the new S-Class Cabriolet.

*smart*

The smart brand increased its unit sales by 13.8% in July and delivered more than10,000 cars to its customers. The urban microcar models were especially popular in China, where sales tripled last month. There will be additional sales impetus from the new smart BRABUS, which can now be ordered in Europe. As fortwo, fortwo cabrio and forfour with 80 kW/109 hp, these sporty versions feature a wide range of technical and optical modifications, both exterior and interior.



_*Read about BMW's July sales here!*_

_*
Audi's sales numbers for the first half of the year can be found here!*_

*
Check out how Cadillac's sales are doing for the year here!*


----------



## Road&MTN_Biker (Jan 1, 2014)

I drove an E300 last week. It is the most boring ride I have ever had, but the interior is really nice. The controls & interface are totally non-intuitive. I just could get comfortable with them.


----------

